# gaming rig for 85k



## RocknRolla (Jul 1, 2011)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:Gaming and watching movies and designing

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:85000

4. Planning to overclock?
A:yes

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:Windows 7 64bit

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:1TB or 2TB if budget suffices


7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:24inch led


8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:8


9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: By me


10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: in 2 weeks


11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: yes


12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: speakers and OS and sound card

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Kolkata


14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:must include a gpu of nvidia gtx 580 or radeon hd 6970


----------



## Cilus (Jul 2, 2011)

My suggestion for you:

*Core i5 2500K @ 10.8K
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus @ 2K
Asus P8Z68-V @ 12.5K
Gskill F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR RAM  2 X 4GB Kit @ 4.5K
Seagate 1 TB 7200.12 SATA @ 2.6K
Asus ML238H 23" LED @ 11K
Msi R6970-Lightning @ 22.5K
Lian Li Lancool K58W @ 4.3K
Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle @ 2K
Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega Speed Small @ 0.5K
Corsair TX 750 V2 @ 6.3K
APC 1.1 KVA @ 4.3K*

Total is around 83K


----------



## Sarath (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice one cilius. I do not think it is able to better that. I have the same config BTW.

Have a look at the Dell U2311H monitor @INR 14500/- 23" IPS panel. Is better for movies and photoshop etc.

Added:

I am just coming from your other thread. Get this one that ico suggested. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/142863-gpu-nvidia-580gtx-radeon-6970-a-2.html#post1438317

We are in a territory where VFM is a weird proposition. The price performance ratio drops when going upwards so its entirely your call.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 2, 2011)

getting a 6970 or 580 now doesnt make sense imo for full hd gaming. around years end you will see new graphic card series - HD7000. remember gpu are fastest outdated!
and a 6950 is sufficient to play everything at highest settings at full hd.  this will save you money for future upgrade or getting a SSD etc. think about it.

so my suggestion - 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10500
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper N620|2500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2600
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC|16000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6800
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|Asus ML238H|11000
*Mouse*
|Razer Deathadder|2000
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Dragon Age II Edition|900
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
|
*Total*
|77900
you may spend rest of money on Core i7 2600k @ 15.9k or OCZ 60GB Agility 3 SATA 3 @ 7.5k or DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 14k or G.Skill Sniper F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR @ 4.5k


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 2, 2011)

Since you are into gaming, buying the i5 2500k and HD6970 makes far more sense.

I go with Clius's config here.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jul 2, 2011)

Component	Make	Price
Processor	Intel Core i5 2500k	10500
Motherboard	Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3	11500
RAM	G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL	2600
Graphic Card	MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC CFX	32000
HDD	Seagate 1TB 7200.12	2700
DVD Writer	LG 22X SATA DVD	900
PSU	Corsair TX850 V2	6800
Case	Coolermaster HAF 922	6500
Monitor	Dell ST2220L	8700
Mouse/Keyboard	Razer Cyclosa	2000
Total	84200


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 2, 2011)

i think i will buy the i7 2600k with a radeon hd6970


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 2, 2011)

RocknRolla said:


> i think i will buy the i7 2600k with a radeon hd6970



If you can get both nothing like it, but honestly, 

if you are willing to spend 5.5k more on CPU, it would make HELL more sense to spend it on GPU INSTEAD and grab the GTX580.

The i7 2600k won't give you better gaming performance over i5 2500k, the GTX580 will.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 2, 2011)

For full-hd, actually an overclocked 6950 twin frozr III power edition is more than enough. Op should go for an ips panel here if he's into designing stuff.

Besides amd's hd 7000 series and nvidia's kepler gpu's are on the horizon. Looking at amd's formidable new architecture, speculations are such that its 7970 (tahiti) will be twice more powerful than current 6970 and that too at same pricepoint.

Nvidia also said the same thing i.e the gtx 680 (most probably) based on the upcoming kepler architecture will be twice as fast as the current gtx 580.

So investing in a highest end card will probably upset an end user once new gpu's roll out and that too this year!

So i suggest op to stick with a 6950 power edition and save money. But ultimately, its the buyers decision about what he/she should get.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 2, 2011)

Now even I think getting a factory overclocked HD 6950 is a better option as the new GPU from both AMD and Nvidia are in the horizon. And Vicky is correct...for current games a HD 6950 is enough for full HD gaming and even for upcoming games because of its 2 GB frame buffer. 
If you feel more power requirement then when the the release of 7000 series card, you can go with that or Crossfire it. I'm sure that time the price of HD 6950 will be reduced a lot, making CF a viable option.
THe Twin Frozer III HD 6950 performs very close to stock HD 6970 out of the box and with a very simple BIOS tweak, it can be unlocked to a full fledged HD 6970, giving you extra performance without a extra penny .


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 2, 2011)

> For full-hd, actually an overclocked 6950 twin frozr III power edition is more than enough.



Enough for now, for a few months more?

I mean unless OP has any plans for upgrading in 6 months, since he is spending so much, might as well get the better GPU.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 2, 2011)

Will the 6950 last a few years, lets say atleast 2 years?

What will come in a few months is always better than what we have now. This will only push the purchases further and further away. But if they are just a month away IMO its wise to wait for it.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 2, 2011)

itna tension lena ka nahi if i buy a gtx 580 and the new nvidia cards roll out this year then i will buy another gtx 580 and will go for sli and i think that will be more powerful than a gtx 680 going to be released


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 2, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Will the 6950 last a few years, lets say atleast 2 years?
> 
> What will come in a few months is always better than what we have now. This will only push the purchases further and further away. But if they are just a month away IMO its wise to wait for it.



not 2 years, the GTX580, will do better, thanks to it's beast brute power, and great DX11 oriented hardware (HD6900 isn't far behind on this, but lets face it, GTX580 is a beast)


----------



## vickybat (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ Yeah buddy true but what if gtx 680 be twice as fast and that too at same pricepoint. Same logic applies to amd's 7970 which will beat a gtx 580 by many a mile. So i think going for a card like 6950 makes more sense.



RocknRolla said:


> itna tension lena ka nahi if i buy a gtx 580 and the new nvidia cards roll out this year then i will buy another gtx 580 and will go for sli and i think that will be more powerful than a gtx 680 going to be released



Again imagine the level of power consumption of a 580 sli. It may happen that a 680 performs close to a 580 sli, using less than half the power and half the price as well.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 3, 2011)

^^^Same question again: When are they coming out? Release date?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 3, 2011)

^^ Radeon 7 series will launch around september probably. Surely this year.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 3, 2011)

> ^^ Yeah buddy true but what if gtx 680 be twice as fast and that too at same pricepoint.



I know GTX680 or whatever be it's name would be twice as fast, but right now we can do the best by buying the best.

And we all know and agree, GTX580 > > HD6970.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 3, 2011)

^^ Yeah that's true but 6970 provides better value than a 580. Its 5k cheaper.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 3, 2011)

we all know that nvidia doesnt make a card which consumes less power it makes a beast which eats all things and gtx 680 would be a another beast like gtx 580 if gtx 580 consumes more power then it performs slightly better than hd 6970 We also know that a bmw or a mercedes consumes more fuel but it gives more power than a maruti or a mahindra still it cant have that a good mileage thing but its the case in india only and i have no problem providing more power to gtx 580 If u say that hd 6950 is the best buy now then i cant ever buy a high end card because at that time if gtx 680 comes out and i would ask u if i buy it or not then u will again suggest me to go for a 7950 or a 660. It is simple i will go for a gtx 580 kya pata kal woh ho na ho later a sli. And GPU for me is raw power


----------



## Sarath (Jul 3, 2011)

I got myself a HD 6970 simply because it was the most powerful one I could afford. The 560ti was more VFM but I didnt see a reason why I should go for it when I can afford a higher one. 
I couldn't get the 580 as it was 9k more. Now its 26k, down from 29k. There is a 4k difference now.

If they are coming out in September then thats a long wait. Its a vicious cycle. Never wait for new components, IMO they take you on a eternal ride.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 3, 2011)

yes thats it i willing to go for a msi nvidia gtx 580 twin frozer


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 3, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Yeah that's true but 6970 provides better value than a 580. Its 5k cheaper.



I never mention this while suggesting a GPU, but GTX580 does have Physx and CUDA, no equivalent from AMD team there.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 3, 2011)

Lol I must say I envy you bro. Happy gaming. 

As a small advice, after buying that stop checking for new developments and releases in graphics cards  It will pinch less to know that something better is available at the same/lower price point in the coming months. But since thats universal when coming to gfx cards, your card is not alone. 

Get a good PSU to power that beast. And a good cabbie.

Also if you in bangalore, where are you buying your stuff?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 3, 2011)

@ OP:

Get a 2600k, GTX 580, 2x4GB 1600Mhz RAM and base the rest of the setup around that.



> If they are coming out in September then thats a long wait. Its a vicious cycle. Never wait for new components, IMO they take you on a eternal ride.



Totally agree with this. unless its less than a month of waiting, dont wait. I got the i7 960 albeit 2600k was out lol.

@anyone who says @1080/1200p 6970 is more value for money: Are you kidding me? I have stated previously many examples through which I showed that at 1080p the 580 is total VFM, especially so now, that it has dropped in price. Crysis 2 got updated to DX11 now, and its one beautiful looking game (even better than Metro 2033 now). Its one GPU hungry SOB and it manages to tax my system ( i get drops to 40fps even at particle heavy scenes). He is going future-proof and the 580 is his best bet, unless he can stretch and fit a 6990/590.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 3, 2011)

> Are you kidding me? I have stated previously many examples through which I showed that at 1080p the 580 is total VFM, especially so now, that it has dropped in price.



Thank god somebody agrees to me.


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> @ OP:
> 
> Get a 2600k, GTX 580, 2x4GB 1600Mhz RAM and base the rest of the setup around that.
> 
> ...


Gulp , wonder what will happen to me, you have a 580 sli system and get 40FPS drops, will I get drops to 20?

All of you speculating whether GTX680 will be twice as fast as GTX580 or 7950 will be twice as fast as 6950 forgot one impotant thing, do you think it will be priced the same if they perform twice as fast, put some analogy here, compare prices of 4850 and 5850, compare prices of 4870 and 5870(do not draw nvidia GTX280 and 8800GTX into this, at that time ati sucked and nvidia had no competition), now that market had stabilized prices will depend on both manufacturers and trust me you'll get 20-30% max performance boost at same price point, if 680=2x580 then price of 680 will be 1.7x price of 580(atleast 50% more), same with 6950 and 7950 etc.

Bottom line, at this time of "Not so much financial success" ati/nvdia will not give you 2x performance boost at same price point, they need cash badly.

So if you keep waiting for 2x performance, see you when 9xx or 9xxx comes out.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 3, 2011)

^

Very nicely put...placats many a tensed heart(with spanking new GTX500series and HD6000 series gpus  )


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 3, 2011)

> Gulp , wonder what will happen to me, you have a 580 sli system and get 40FPS drops, will I get drops to 20?



dont worry, it only happens in the particle heavy section. You should get a meaty 35 FPS on average.
I get on average 1.65GB-1.8 of VRAM usage.
A friend of mine reported his min to be 26fps on a single Evga 580.

Your price analogy is correct...only if you look at their immediate prices. like when the 680 is released expect 32k and the 580 will cost 21-23k... lol.

Anyhow, I would choose the 480 over a 570, simply because of the higher VRAM. it may take more power and make more heat and OC not as well as the 570, but its the better choice in the long term.
I stated that in case OP wanted a cheaper GPU. obviously 6970 would make more sense here.


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> dont worry, it only happens in the particle heavy section. You should get a meaty 35 FPS on average.
> I get on average 1.65GB-1.8 of VRAM usage.
> A friend of mine reported his min to be 26fps on a single Evga 580.
> 
> ...


No, compare launch prices, a similarity is there as well, if 680 does give 2x580 then I expect it to be 700$ atleast, so 40k here.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 3, 2011)

dont go into gtx 680 because it hasnt been released comment on it later Till now i think a gtx 580 performs better than a hd 6970 but it consumes more power still i have no problem with that. By the way do u think the corsair h70 water cooler is a better buy than any cooler master cooler???????????????


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 3, 2011)

^^ Corsair H70 is a good budget solution, go ahead with it, hitch-free for 2 years after installation.



> Till now i think a gtx 580 performs better than a hd 6970 but it consumes more power still i have no problem with that.



Yep, it's a trade off, but with all due respect, it's worth it.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 3, 2011)

@tkin: I dont think so. Didnt the GTX 280 launch at INR 30k too?


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> @tkin: I dont think so. Didnt the GTX 280 launch at INR 30k too?


I made a clear statement there, do not bring the GTX280 or 8800GTX in the picture, amd was cr@p back then so nvidia could charge whatever they wanted, hence the price, if 58xx series failed GTX480 would have cost 700$+ for sure. This holds true for the complete amd lineup from 48xx series.

Also compare 4xx and 5xx from nvidia, again @ same price point how much faster is 580 than a 480?



RocknRolla said:


> dont go into gtx 680 because it hasnt been released comment on it later Till now i think a gtx 580 performs better than a hd 6970 but it consumes more power still i have no problem with that. By the way do u think the corsair h70 water cooler is a better buy than any cooler master cooler???????????????


If the H70 leaks, by by birdie(and it leaks).
In use corsair replaces any component damaged by leaked cooler but not in India, you have to ship to US.



comp@ddict said:


> ^^ Corsair H70 is a good budget solution, go ahead with it, hitch-free for 2 years after installation.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a trade off, but with all due respect, it's worth it.


I concur.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 4, 2011)

i dont think so it makes quality products and world wide it is being used


----------



## vickybat (Jul 4, 2011)

tkin said:


> Gulp , wonder what will happen to me, you have a 580 sli system and get 40FPS drops, will I get drops to 20?
> 
> All of you speculating whether GTX680 will be twice as fast as GTX580 or 7950 will be twice as fast as 6950 forgot one impotant thing, do you think it will be priced the same if they perform twice as fast, put some analogy here, compare prices of 4850 and 5850, compare prices of 4870 and 5870(do not draw nvidia GTX280 and 8800GTX into this, at that time ati sucked and nvidia had no competition), now that market had stabilized prices will depend on both manufacturers and trust me you'll get 20-30% max performance boost at same price point, if 680=2x580 then price of 680 will be 1.7x price of 580(atleast 50% more), same with 6950 and 7950 etc.
> 
> ...



Speculations aside , we will ofcourse compare that when the new gpu's arrive. The catch is the new architecture. All amd's previoulsy from series 4 followed the vliw architecture. Now its something very very different. They have borrowed ideas from the cell architecture. So expect some radical improvements.

Comparing the 480 and 580 ratio isn't gonna be same with the probable 580 : 680. 480 and 580 are both fermi whereas 680 is not.  Courtesy a total new architecture in the horizon. Besides don't forget the 28nm fabrications techniques and die shrinkage that are bound to take the manufacturing costs down.

So we might see a 7970 and gtx 680 spanking their predecessors in the arse in terms of performance per watt and costing lesser.


----------



## tkin (Jul 4, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Speculations aside , we will ofcourse compare that when the new gpu's arrive. The catch is the new architecture. All amd's previoulsy from series 4 followed the vliw architecture. Now its something very very different. They have borrowed ideas from the cell architecture. So expect some radical improvements.
> 
> Comparing the 480 and 580 ratio isn't gonna be same with the probable 580 : 680. 480 and 580 are both fermi whereas 680 is not.  Courtesy a total new architecture in the horizon. Besides don't forget the 28nm fabrications techniques and die shrinkage that are bound to take the manufacturing costs down.
> 
> So we might see a 7970 and gtx 680 spanking their predecessors in the arse in terms of performance per watt and costing lesser.


I'm not saying it won't be good, but I am saying they won't give you 100% boost at same price point, they will instead give you 30% at a time for 3 times, thereby enabling 3 series of cards having same price but offering 30% more performance at a time. If they give you all out @ start what will they do for the next years or so?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 4, 2011)

^^I think they are well covered for next couple of years. Nvidia has *maxwell* and amd well indeed has something in its sleeves.

I have a feeling that the next gen gpu's that's gonna get launched coming Q4 are going to be freakishly powerful. Something radical and nothing ever seen before. Nvidia themselves stated that kepler will be 2x fermi out of the box. 

Now how good is that statement has to be seen when both amd and nvidia come up with their next gen gpu's.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 4, 2011)

Everything aside, for that budget, there should be a SSD in his cabinet. What do you think guys, a *64 GB SSD for OS & 1 TB for storage*?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 4, 2011)

> 64 GB SSD for OS & 1 TB for storage?



Great option, go for the Seagate 1TB @ 2.7k

And if you can afford the 64GB SSD, then why not!



> amd was cr@p "*now*" so "*INTEL*" could charge whatever they wanted



Sigh, how the scenario has changed, hasnt it?


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 4, 2011)

ssd not now i will be buying it later with 120 gb


----------

